# Gaming PC 900-1000€



## Mohrian (2. September 2013)

*Gaming PC 900-1000€*

Hey,

erst mal Hallo 

Also ich möchte mir ein PC nach 3 Jahren Macbook Phase kaufen 

Konfig:

CPU: i5 3570k 
Mainboard:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 Tower Kühler
Netzteil:                                 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 OC 2048MB / Asus Geforce GTX 770 DirectCUII OC
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
RAM: Habe ich noch.
Windows 7 Professional 64bit


Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Welche der 2 Grafikkarten würdet Ihr nehmen ? Beide sind gleich teuer....

Bitte helft mir )))))


DANKE FÜR EURE MÜHEN​


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2013)

Sieht gut aus - willst Du denn auch übertakten? 

Kleine Hinweise:

- der Kühler ist schon extrem, an sich reicht einer für 30-35€ aus, selbst wenn du stark übertakten möchtest

-  RAM hat das denn 1,5V als empfohlene Spannung? Dann isses okay. Falls es RAM mit Kühlkörper ist, dann achte darauf, dass es mit dem CPU-Kühler noch passt

- gedämmte Gehäuse sind heutzutage an sich unnötig, da moderne CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarten sehr leise sind

- Grafikkarte: die Asus ist VIELLEICHT ein kleines bisschen leiser, aber leise sind beide, da würd ich die günstigere nehmen. Und als Alternative: eine gleichstarke AMD 7970 GHz-Edition kostet ca 50€ weniger, auch als OC-Version, und da wären derzeit noch 3 Spiele mit dabei (drei von den "Gold"-Spielen hier NEVER SETTLE FOREVER  ). 

Bei MF gibt es sogar eine 7970 GHz für nur 310€: 3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Double Dissipation Edition  aber auch die für 330€ 3072MB HIS Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition IceQ X2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 )die ist allerdings nicht übertaktet)


----------



## Mohrian (2. September 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort  ich bin ein Geforce verliebter  

Kannst du Ram empfehlen ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2013)

Was für RAM hast Du denn? An sich passt alles mit DDR3-1600 und 1,5Volt optimal, der Rest ist nebensächlich


----------



## Mohrian (3. September 2013)

Eine blöde frage, wenn ich doch den i5 4670k nehme, welches Mainboard könntest du empfehlen ? oder würdest du zum zocken direkt auf ein i7 gehen ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2013)

Der k wäre halt zum Übertakten geeignet, ansonsten nimm einfach den i5-4570. Soll es doch der k sein, dann würd ich ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz raussuchen, was zum Übertakten nötig wäre - die gibt es ab ca 80€. Aber ich würde eher 120€ ausgeben. Mehr als 150€ müssen aber nicht sein. Ein i7 wiederum bringt in Spielen nicht viel mehr Leistung - ein wenig mehr schon, aber das rechtfertigt nur wegen Games nicht den Aufpreis.

Als Board zB

ASRock Z87 Extreme3 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
Gigabyte Z87-D3HP Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
49359 - Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

und wenn mindfactory MSI hätte: das wäre preislich Top MSI Z87-G43, Mainboard?  bei zb hardwareversand.de kostet das knapp unter 100€


----------



## Mohrian (4. September 2013)

Hilf mir  

4er oder 3er reihe


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2013)

An sich egal, aber mit 4er, also Sockel 1150, hast Du zum Preis entsprechend ein wenig mehr Leistung UND du hast natürlich im Zweifel einen längeren Support mit neuen CPUs, weil der Sockel 1155 (i5 3000er) schon 2 Jahre auf dem Markt ist, der Sockel 1150 aber erst wenige Monate. Wobei auch die Frage ist, ob Du überhaupt nochmal eine neue CPU brauchst in einem Zeitraum, in dem nicht sowieso ein völlig neuer Sockel die beste Wahl sein wird.


----------



## Mohrian (8. September 2013)

Ich muss leider nochmal nerven, hab im internet gesehen das extrem viele leute dieses board bei der 4er Reihe nutzen: MSI Z87-G45 GAMING, was haltet ihr davon ? Oder Reicht auch das normale G45 ?

Und dann die Frage, Gigabyte oder MSI 


Ich kann mich auch einfach nicht entscheinde, i5 oder i7


----------



## Mohrian (8. September 2013)

Und alles sagen die Hitze von der 4er Reihe bietet keinen Platz uum übertakten, also vielleicht doch lieber wieder die 3er reihe .......Ich weis echt nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2013)

Mohrian schrieb:


> Ich muss leider nochmal nerven, hab im internet gesehen das extrem viele leute dieses board bei der 4er Reihe nutzen: MSI Z87-G45 GAMING, was haltet ihr davon ? Oder Reicht auch das normale G45 ?


 welches "normale" ? Es gibt das Z87-G45 und ich hab noch das G43 genannt - zum übertakten MUSS es in jedem Falle ein Z87-Modell sein, egal welcher Hersteller. Und die teureren Boards bieten ggf. beim Übertakten in kleinen Detail-Fragen etwas mehr Optionen - es KANN sein, dass man mit nem 150€-Board halt nochmal 5% mehr Takt rausholt oder so. 




> Und dann die Frage, Gigabyte oder MSI


 das ist an sich egal - schau einfach, falls es Erfahrungen und Meinungen gibt, dass es nicht zu viele schlechte gibt. 



Und die Haswell 4000er werden zwar wärmer als die Ivy Bridge 3000er bei gleichem Takt, aber dafür sind die Haswell bei gleichem Takt auch schneller. Und wenn wirklich die Hitze der Grund sein sollte, dass man nicht höher kommt mit dem Takt, dann ist man sowieso schon am absoluten Grenzbereich. Du wirst aber nicht durch ein normales "ambitioniertes" Übertakten die CPU braten.

Zudem sind die 4000er wie gesagt halt bei gleichem Takt dafür etwas schneller als die 3000er. D.h wenn Du es schaffst, einen i5-3570 zB auf 4,2GHz zu bringen und bei einem i5-4670k "nur" 4,0 schaffst, dann kommt das am Ende trotzdem aufs gleiche raus von der Leistung her.


----------



## Mohrian (8. September 2013)

Ich danke dir 

Endlich jemand der qualifizierte antworten gibt 

Darf ich noch eine stellen ((((

Welchen der Lüfter findest du am besten ? Oder welchen hast du 

SORRY SORRY ich hab echt ein schlechtes gewissen...


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2013)

Ich selber hab einen Xigmatek Dark Knight. Fürs Übertakten sind besonders beliebt der Alpenföhn Brocken, Thermalright Macho HR-02 und BeQuiet Dark Rock.


----------



## Mohrian (9. September 2013)

Ich tendiere jetzt doch eventuell zum i7, bin jetzt aber zu hoch vom geld her.

Ideen wo man einsparen kann ohne es zu bereuen ?


----------



## Mohrian (9. September 2013)

Reichen 4GB Arbeitsspeicher ? Wenn ja welcher


----------



## svd (9. September 2013)

Mohrian schrieb:


> Ich tendiere jetzt doch eventuell zum i7, bin jetzt aber zu hoch vom geld her.
> 
> Ideen wo man einsparen kann ohne es zu bereuen ?


 
Ja, klar. Mit einem Core i5...

4GB würden schon reichen. Welcher, ist egal. (Fast. Nach Montageberichten zum Brocken suchen, wegen der Höhe der RAM Kühlkörper.) 1600er mit einer Maximalspannung von 1.50V, Latenzzeit ist schnuppe.

Aber i7 und dazu 4GB RAM nehmen ist schon... ich will nicht "abartig" sagen... komisch halt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2013)

Die Wärmeleitpaste brauchst Du nicht, da ist sicher beim Kühler was dabei. Was willst Du denn da einsparen? Dass Du vlt. mit 4 statt 8 GB RAM dann grad mal 30€ weniger ausgibst, wenn du sowieso schon um die 1000€ ausgibst, ist doch an sich witzlos ^^  das ist ja so, als würde einer nen 5er BMW neu kaufen und dann aber das Extra "Fußmatten" wieder abbestellen...


----------



## Mohrian (10. September 2013)

Ja Ihr habt recht, ich kauf den BMW M5  

Jetzt lese ich grad das BF4 empfohlen 3GB Grafikkarten Speicher braucht, muss ich jetzt die GTX 770 mit 4GB nehmen ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Mohrian schrieb:


> Ja Ihr habt recht, ich kauf den BMW M5
> 
> Jetzt lese ich grad das BF4 empfohlen 3GB Grafikkarten Speicher braucht, muss ich jetzt die GTX 770 mit 4GB nehmen ?



Nein, das ist 100pro missverständlich ausgedrückt und nur eine "Empfehlung", sonst dürfte die GTX 660 nicht gleichzeitig auch als "empfohlen" genannt werden, da es die gar nicht mit mehr als 2GB gibt. 

Falls es doch so sein sollte, dass mehr als 2GB Grafik-RAM für etwas mehr Performance sorgen SOLLTE, dann würd ich die 7970 GHz nehmen, die hat sowieso 3GB. Aber ich denke, dass die Detail-Angaben für "empfohlen" eher gut gemeint sind, aber nicht nötig, denn zB win8 wird ja auch empfohlen, ist aber ja keinesfalls nötig


----------



## Mohrian (13. September 2013)

Ich nochmal   Denkt ihr das Netzteil reicht ?Netzteil.

Bei der Config:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2013)

Das reicht, das ist so gut wie viele billige 600-700W Modelle.


----------

